# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Pohjolan Liikenteen Torni-Volvot Kirkkonummella syksyllä 2014

## b10m55

Olen pitänyt kirjaa Helsingin seudun Torni-Volvoista (B10M / Wiima K202 "Laatikko-Wiima") koko niiden liikennöintiajalta vuodesta 1984 syksyyn 2014. Kirjoitin busseista aikanaan kirjasenkin, ja vuositapahtumatietoja löytyy kotisivuiltani. 

Tarkoitukseni oli seurata autoja vihonviimeiseen linja-ajoon asti. Tämä osoittautui kuitenkin vaikeaksi. Veolia Transportin auto 425 oli pitkään viimeisin linjakäytössä ollut bussi, kunnes Pohjolan Liikenne toi autot 844, 845 ja 849 takaisin HSL-alueelle väliaikaiskalustoksi Kirkkonummen liikenteeseen elokuussa 2014. (Kuukankorven Paikallisliikennesivujen mukaan muutamaksi kuukaudeksi). Tällä foorumilla Volvoista on merkitty havaintoja ainoastaan 11. ja 12. elokuuta 2014 linjoilta 901 ja 902. 

Aikani ei riittänyt päivystykseen Kirkkonummella. Onko siis kenelläkään myöhäisempää havaintoa tai valokuvaa ko. autoista linjalla? Kuinka kauan autot olivat täällä ajossa? Jääkö vihonviimeisen HSL-alueen Torni-Volvon linja-ajon tarkka päivämäärä hämärän peittoon.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kuukankorven Paikallisliikennesivujen mukaan muutamaksi kuukaudeksi


Itsellänikin toi Kirkkonummen ja Sipoon syksyn 2014 väliaikaiskalusto on aikalailla hämärän peitossa. Noiden torni-Volvojen summittaisen poistumisajankohdan taisin päätellä vain siitä, milloin niistä oli havainnot Ilmalassa poistettuina.

Oliko Veolia 425:stä oikeasti havaintoja linjalta sen palattua Vantaalle, mutta Varian koulutuskäyttöön?

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Itsellänikin toi Kirkkonummen ja Sipoon syksyn 2014 väliaikaiskalusto on aikalailla hämärän peitossa. Noiden torni-Volvojen summittaisen poistumisajankohdan taisin päätellä vain siitä, milloin niistä oli havainnot Ilmalassa poistettuina.
> 
> Oliko Veolia 425:stä oikeasti havaintoja linjalta sen palattua Vantaalle, mutta Varian koulutuskäyttöön?


Tuo kyseinen Veolia 425 ei oo enään Varian koulutuskäytössä. On myyty pois.

----------


## b10m55

> Oliko Veolia 425:stä oikeasti havaintoja linjalta sen palattua Vantaalle, mutta Varian koulutuskäyttöön?


Olen merkinnyt kotisivujeni taulukkoon, että 425 olisi ollut linjalla tammikuussa 2013. Mistä olen tuon tiedon saanut, sitä en enää muista. Joukkoliikennefoorumin havainnoissa tuolta ajalta sitä ei ainakaan näy.

----------


## Pera

> Itsellänikin toi Kirkkonummen ja Sipoon syksyn 2014 väliaikaiskalusto on aikalailla hämärän peitossa. Noiden torni-Volvojen summittaisen poistumisajankohdan taisin päätellä vain siitä, milloin niistä oli havainnot Ilmalassa poistettuina.
> 
> Oliko Veolia 425:stä oikeasti havaintoja linjalta sen palattua Vantaalle, mutta Varian koulutuskäyttöön?


Pari kertaa oli ollu linjalla 71.

----------


## Karosa

> Aikani ei riittänyt päivystykseen Kirkkonummella. Onko siis kenelläkään myöhäisempää havaintoa tai valokuvaa ko. autoista linjalla? Kuinka kauan autot olivat täällä ajossa? Jääkö vihonviimeisen HSL-alueen Torni-Volvon linja-ajon tarkka päivämäärä hämärän peittoon.


Mulla on kuva kaikista niistä linja-ajossa Kirkkomummella, kuvia löytyy täältä:
https://thk.1g.fi/kuvat/Kausikuvasto...konummi+12.8./

----------


## b10m55

> Mulla on kuva kaikista niistä linja-ajossa Kirkkomummella, kuvia löytyy täältä:
> https://thk.1g.fi/kuvat/Kausikuvasto...konummi+12.8./


Tosi hienoja kuvia. Kiitokset niistä. Harmi vain, että ne on otettu 12.8. Ne eivät siis anna vastausta alkuperäiseen kysymykseen, kuinka kauan autot olivat Kirkkonummella ajossa. Erään toisen harrastajan kuvat on otettu 28.8, joten ainakin siihen asti noilla busseilla on ajettu.

----------

